# Leaving New England During a Blizzard



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to think of a rational reason for this voyage.

http://www.d17.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/2463258/

WOOPS...see above thread....I posted this before I realized we had one started

mods can remove


----------

